# When does popping occur to you?



## gundamslicer (Mar 29, 2011)

My Popping happens the most between f2l and the last layer


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 29, 2011)

Almost always during PLL, sometimes during OLL, every now and then in BLD, hardly ever in OH and F2L.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 29, 2011)

One of my COLLs


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 29, 2011)

Some nasty F2L cases for ZZ. Especially the ones that require a lot of R2s or, worse, L2s.


----------



## Erzz (Mar 29, 2011)

On my Alpha-V: very rarely, only if I aggressively try to reverse corner cut.
On my GuHong: PLL like 20% of the time.


----------



## Maniac (Mar 29, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> My Popping happens the *most between f2l and the last layer*


 
is this a joke?

on topic: for me it's mostly in f2l.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 29, 2011)

CxLL.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 29, 2011)

Algorithms.
Or never.

Ever.



Maniac said:


> is this a joke?


 
The higher amount of POPing is shared between the two.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 29, 2011)

Maniac said:


> is this a joke?
> 
> on topic: for me it's mostly in f2l.


 
I think he means in the transition.


----------



## Maniac (Mar 29, 2011)

oh, okay


----------



## JackJ (Mar 29, 2011)

PLL on a potentially good solve. I get nervous and my Alpha 5 can sense it.


----------



## gundamslicer (Mar 29, 2011)

Oops sorry my iPod touch ha auto spelling.. I meant to say during either f2l or pll


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Mar 29, 2011)

When I get pops its mainly during OLL or PLL. On a very rare occasion it may happen during F2L


----------



## Nestor (Mar 29, 2011)

F2L, during reverse corner cutting or inserting in back-slots.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 29, 2011)

If I tell my cube too.


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 29, 2011)

My last F2L pair or PLL.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 29, 2011)

It's probably spread out fairly evenly, but pll is probably most common. I've never had a pop in my entire life on a 2x2 though.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 29, 2011)

Never on my GuHong, but if I'm using another cube, it's usually during the G perms and my LingYun almost ALWAYS pops on the little u moves on my G perms so I have to be careful when I do the g perms... that's why I use my GuHong, it ever pops. Ever.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 29, 2011)

G perms when I G perm because I G perm.


----------



## Julian (Mar 29, 2011)

3 moves into an official blindsolve.


----------



## Hays (Mar 29, 2011)

On Z perms when I look at the timer.


----------



## cuberr (Mar 29, 2011)

Usually PLL, sometimes OLL. My cube hasn't popped in forever though. *knocks on wood*


----------



## Systemdertoten (Mar 29, 2011)

Nevar.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 29, 2011)

If I try to do cross too fast then I get a lot of pops there since I treat it as algorithm speed, that or PLL, especially T perm.


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 29, 2011)

for 6x6, OLL of 3x3 stage when I see that I'm about to get a PB

for 3x3, very rarely, on last F2L pair


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 29, 2011)

2x2: it doesn't
3x3: it doesn't
4x4: it doesn't
5x5: it doesn't
6x6: edge pairing
7x7: it doesn't
Megaminx: it doesn't


----------



## Keban (Mar 29, 2011)

I've never popped during a normal speedsolve except on my rubik's DIY. and I think once when my V-5 was too loose when I was adjusting it.
but for my friends, whenever they touch my cube...


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 29, 2011)

Yperm a lot. Most common when I'm doing R' U R' or R' F R' type things.


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 29, 2011)

Whenever I overestimate the corner cutting ability of my cube too much. Lots of stuff comes out.


----------



## EricReese (Mar 29, 2011)

Hays said:


> On Z perms when I look at the timer.


 
I lol'd hard

I pop during slow A perms mostly.


----------



## theace (Mar 29, 2011)

Guhong. Never.

X cube - during oll parity, and throughout 3x3 mode.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 29, 2011)

Almost never (1 in 250 solves on my Lingyun with C4U core) but when it does usually when rushing a R or R' after a u or u' on a G-perm


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 29, 2011)

R2 u' G-perm.


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 29, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> CxLL.



Yep, you try to do it like it was a 2x2x2


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 29, 2011)

T perm.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 29, 2011)

Aperm.


----------



## Dacuba (Mar 29, 2011)

Not that often, but G Perms

And on LB' stuff when I'm scrambling


----------



## CubicNL (Mar 29, 2011)

G perms.
Or when I cube retardedly -.-


----------



## abctoshiro (Mar 29, 2011)

Almost every time. My cube deteriorated over time, and I haven't bought a new one. Yet.


----------



## osrubikmo (Mar 29, 2011)

On the 4x4 usually at the OLL parity X( or at the dege pairing.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cross. Am I the only one?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 29, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> If I try to do cross too fast then I get a lot of pops there since I treat it as algorithm speed, that or PLL, especially T perm.


 


StachuK1992 said:


> Cross. Am I the only one?


 
.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 29, 2011)

Anytime during a solve, mostly unexpected.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 29, 2011)

Julian said:


> 3 moves into an official blindsolve.


wow...


Hays said:


> On Z perms when I look at the timer.


So much laughter... in a sad sort of way....


StachuK1992 said:


> Cross. Am I the only one?


 Cross-F2L-PLL I pop in those...


----------



## gundamslicer (Mar 29, 2011)

My most successful thread yay!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Mar 29, 2011)

in the clubs yo. ;D


----------



## Engberg91 (Mar 29, 2011)

last F2L pair


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Mar 30, 2011)

Cross when I try to double layer turn. If I get past that I almost never pop.


----------



## luke1984 (Mar 31, 2011)

I've been using a Guhong for a while and it never pops. But with other cubes, I tend to get some pops during PLL.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 1, 2011)

like, all the time when using my lousy poppy Guhong


----------



## Bapao (Apr 1, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Anytime during a solve, mostly unexpected.


 
Same here. It's mostly random. Even when I'm not really forcing anything...


----------



## clincr (Apr 1, 2011)

F perm, last 3 moves (I use R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U *R' U R*)

Or in any G perms


----------

